# Our Fish



## attie (Aug 26, 2006)

This image seems to be working as well. A Spanish Mackerel, our main cooking fish.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 26, 2006)

That is a fish, mos def, lol


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

some goooooood eatin'!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 26, 2006)

What's the average size of them?


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> What's the average size of them?


They have to be over 2'6" long before you can keep them and they grow about 5' long and 150 plus pounds. Average 10 to 15kg


----------



## auntdot (Aug 27, 2006)

Gosh, the mackeral we used to catch, or find from the fishmonger, in New York and New England were only about 16 inches long.


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's a photo of my son with a good size fish, can't remember how heavy it was.


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

This is probably my favourite fish to eat, Threadfin King Salmon, caught locally in our estuaries, this one weighed 36kg [app 80lbs] and 165cm long [5'6"] Pure white flesh and very soft. Average 5 to 8kg


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

A Coral Trout and fillet. This fish is exported live to Japan and fetches up to $70kg for the fishermen.







A Redthroat Emperor, popular with the locals.







A Barramundi [an estuary fish] and a Barramundi Cod [a reef fish]
The Barramundi Cod is now protected but it was by far the best eating.

These are some of our locally caught fish that we use in the shop.


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of our locally caught shell fish.















A Moreton Bay Bug





The Queensland Mud Grub grows up to 9" accross the shell and is plentifull here in the tropics.

I hope you don't mind my posting all these pics, we've got to encourage all the visitors we can.


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2006)

What beautiful fish, Attie...how lucky you are to have access to such great seafood!
Do you have shellfish as well?

Where in Australia is Queensland located?


----------



## attie (Aug 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> What beautiful fish, Attie...how lucky you are to have access to such great seafood!
> Do you have shellfish as well?
> 
> Where in Australia is Queensland located?


 
We live in Mackay, click on an area to see more details
http://www.brisbane-australia.com/102846.php


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks, Attie. Australia's a pretty big continent. Now I have an idea where you are located. Looks like you're right on the coast...that's wonderful.

What kind of climate do you have there?


----------



## attie (Aug 28, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks, Attie. Australia's a pretty big continent. Now I have an idea where you are located. Looks like you're right on the coast...that's wonderful.
> 
> What kind of climate do you have there?


We are right on the coast, our climate is temperate, 15C to 25C in winter and 25C to 35C during summer give or take.


----------

